# Der Erbeskopf ruft! 3. Juli 2022



## pacechris (24. April 2022)

Wer ist dabei 😁❓

Bin noch am überlegen ob und wenn dann welche Strecke 🤔










						Strecken - ErbeskopfBike
					

816 Meter hat der höchste Berg in RLP zu bieten. Ein Mountainbike-Paradies mit tollen Strecken, Single Trails & atemberaubenden Abfahrten.




					www.erbeskopf.bike


----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (25. April 2022)

Hallo Chris,

bin dabei (39 km). War im letzten Jahr voll die Regenschlacht. Bin sehr vorsichtig gefahren, konnte aber soeben unter 3h bleiben.
Ansonsten auch ein tolles Rennen mit schöner Streckenführung.

LG Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (25. April 2022)

Haard_and_Heavy schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> bin dabei (39 km). War im letzten Jahr voll die Regenschlacht. Bin sehr vorsichtig gefahren, konnte aber soeben unter 3h bleiben.
> Ansonsten auch ein tolles Rennen mit schöner Streckenführung.
> ...


Die letzten Veranstaltungen bin ich nicht mitgefahren.
Bin 3x die mitteldistanz gefahren, überlege ob ich den Marathon soll in Angriff nehmen 🤔🙄


----------



## Maximus75 (4. Mai 2022)

pacechris schrieb:


> Die letzten Veranstaltungen bin ich nicht mitgefahren.
> Bin 3x die mitteldistanz gefahren, überlege ob ich den Marathon soll in Angriff nehmen 🤔🙄


Alles andere wäre für dich Kindergarten.


----------



## pacechris (4. Mai 2022)

Maximus75 schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre für dich Kindergarten.


Kindergarten nicht direkt aber die lange sollte auch im ordentlich Tempo machbar sein.
Nur irgendwie ist seit Corona die Luft und Motivation raus für Veranstaltungen, auch wenn ich immer noch viel bzw. noch mehr fahre als früher 🤔


----------



## StDo85 (4. Juni 2022)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wer ist dabei 😁❓
> 
> Bin noch am überlegen ob und wenn dann welche Strecke 🤔
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir sagen, wie technisch anspruchsvoll die einzelnen Strecken sind? Bin noch Anfänger (Hardtail), von der Ausdauer wirds denke ich passen, aber will mich nicht unbedingt beim ersten Marathon auf die Fresse legen, wenn die Strecke technisch zu schwer ist ;-)


----------



## pacechris (4. Juni 2022)

StDo85 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen, wie technisch anspruchsvoll die einzelnen Strecken sind? Bin noch Anfänger (Hardtail), von der Ausdauer wirds denke ich passen, aber will mich nicht unbedingt beim ersten Marathon auf die Fresse legen, wenn die Strecke technisch zu schwer ist ;-)


Auf die Fresse legen will man sich auf nicht beim zehnten Marathon 😉
Die Strecke ist technisch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll, zumindestens war es vor Corona so.
Alles fahrbar ohne Sprünge, auch das Stück Bikepark, keine engen Spitzkehren oder so.
Fully macht alles Komfortabeler aber ein Hardtail garantiert auch nicht verkehrt auf der Strecke.
Im Zweifelsfall zur Seite fahren, absteigen und schieben ist keine Schande.


----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (4. Juni 2022)

StDo85 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen, wie technisch anspruchsvoll die einzelnen Strecken sind? Bin noch Anfänger (Hardtail), von der Ausdauer wirds denke ich passen, aber will mich nicht unbedingt beim ersten Marathon auf die Fresse legen, wenn die Strecke technisch zu schwer ist ;-)


Servus,

die meisten Jedermänner liegen i-wo im Bereich Single Trail Level 0 - 1. Zumindest die ich gefahren bin.
Eine Passage beim Erbesbike liegt bei Nässe i.j. Fall bei 2.
Da bin ich letztes Jahr in der Regenschlacht jeweils abgestiegen (wie die meißten) und trotzdem mehrfach auf die Fr*ss* geflogen. Danach konnte ich 2 Wochen für Benetton als Werbebotschafter aggieren (united Colours, = blaue Flecken in RGBY).
Fahr einfach mal mit und übertreib es nicht. Vor allem auf den ersten Kilometern wird kein Rennen gewonnen.
Wenn du unsicher bist fahr den Short Track mit 40km und 1000 Hm. 

P.S. bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei beim 40km ;-)

LGJ


----------



## Peter Lang (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

hab mich jetzt auch mal für den Halbmarathon angemeldet.Bin dort vor Jahren mal mitgefahren ,zumindest damals war die Strecke sehr schön und technisch eigentlich für jeden machbar.
Sehe das ganze als reine Spaßveranstaltung. Naja reißen tu ich zwar nichts aber etwas Ehrgeiz hat man ja doch


----------



## StDo85 (8. Juni 2022)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen. Leider muss ich am Vorabend jetzt doch kurzfristig arbeiten und dann wird das leider nix. Fürs nächste Jahr plane ich aber daran teilzunehmen


----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (23. Juni 2022)

Moin,

das Starterfeld füllt sich langsam. Vor ein paar Tagen noch <200 Teilnehmer, sind es jetzt (insgesamt) schon 391. K.A. wo die Teilnehmerlimits liegen. Wetter kann man noch nicht seriös vorhersagen, aber im Langzeittrend sieht es einigermaßen trocken aus. 

LGJ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (26. Juni 2022)

Mist, kann nicht starten,habe seit gestern das große C. Hoffe mal daß ich den Scheiß schnell wieder los bin.


----------



## pacechris (26. Juni 2022)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Mist, kann nicht starten,habe seit gestern das große C. Hoffe mal daß ich den Scheiß schnell wieder los bin.


Das C hat mich jetzt auch fast zwei Wochen im Griff 😔


----------



## Peter Lang (26. Juni 2022)

@pacechris 
Gute Besserung aus dem Saarland wünsche ich dir.


----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (1. Juli 2022)

Moin,

roter und blauer Trail gesperrt. Dachte schon wir fahren den schwarzen, weil in die Richtung ausgeschildert, aber wir fahren Schuss runter.
Laufen lassen würd ich wegen Bodenwellen, Schlaglöchern und Wurzeln nicht. 20 km/h soll genügen. Eine Schikane ist drin (s. Fotos).
LG


----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (2. Juli 2022)

Nachtrag: Ich meinte mit rotem, blauen und schwarzen Trails die Abfahrten am Bikepark Erbeskopf . 

Die sind auch nur am Wochenende auf, entsprechend hängt von Mo. - Fr. das Schild "GESPERRT" dort.

War heute nochmal oben und bin den blauen Trail gefahren . Für uns sind morgen nun 2 Schikanen eingebaut.

Bin dann noch zum Eisenbahnviadukt.
Musste natürlichauch rauf. Da muss  man schon die Eingeborenen fragen, sonst wird es schwierig. 

LG


----------



## pacechris (2. Juli 2022)

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß dabei 👍
Ich bin raus.......🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (2. Juli 2022)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß dabei 👍
> Ich bin raus.......🙈


Danke
Gute Besserung 
In 366 Tagen biste dabei ;-)


----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (3. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

das war ein super Rennen!
Bin 2:20 gefahren. Hätte man einen Abzweig besser ausgeschildert, wäre es unter zwozwanzig geworden. Ein junger Bengel vor mir ist auch geradeaus geprescht. Wenn der nicht plötzlich sein Bike rumgerissen hätte, wäre ich dort vielleicht immer noch i-wo unterwegs _HAHAHA_
Ansonsten wie immer super Organisation von Inmedia und dem ganzen Team Inkl. Freiwilligen, Feuerwehr und Pozilei.
Die untere Schikane am Erbeskopf war schon völlig niedergemäht. Hatte ich mir schon gedacht , dass da viele nicht bremsen können. 
Auf (hoffentlich) nächstes Jahr  

LG


----------



## ambitionbike (3. Juli 2022)

Ich war angemeldet für 39 km , 

offenbar hat jemand die Beschilderung verändert sodass ich 55 km und 1300 hm gefahren bin . 

Wertung ist dahin .  Eine Trainigsfahrt unter Rennbedingungen wars allemal . 

Beim nächsten Rennen frage ich hier nach den Gps daten für eine Strecke .


----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (4. Juli 2022)

Di Strecke hat sich mind. 3 x geteilt. 1 x fuhren die 3 kleinsten Distanzen links und Ultra rechts. Ein anderes Mal ging grün links  und alle anderen rechts. Beim dritten Mal bin ich mir nicht sicher. 
Ich kann nicht sagen, ob die Streckenführung online ist.


----------



## ambitionbike (4. Juli 2022)

Ich habe nur ein etwas größeres Schild mit Farblichen Hinweisen gesehen , das war ca  10 km vor Ende des Halbmarathons ., nach der zweiten Verpflegungsstelle .

Bin auch das erste Mal mitgefahren , von daher .


----------



## rokl58 (7. Juli 2022)

Es gab im Vorfeld (obwohl anders angekuendigt) keine GPX Files (und leider auch keine Karte oder Hoehenprofil). Hatte mich leider bei ca km 48 in einer Abfahrt verfahren (haette irgendwo links abbiegen muessen und bin geradeaus gefahren) und letztendlich 97 km anstelle von 88 km auf dem Tacho. Strecke war verglichen mit vor Corona 12 km kuerzer; viele Streckenabschnitte waren jedoch identisch. Schade dass auf den beiden langen Strecken (98 km und 88 km) insgesamt weniger als 100 Fahrer unterwegs waren; so wenige haben m.E. noch nie teilgenommen. Ansonsten wie gewohnt eine ausgezeichnete Organisation.


----------



## Biker 82 (12. Juli 2022)

Es haben sich anscheinend einige verfahren. Ich selbst fand die Beschilderung völlig ausreichend.
Grundsätzlich bin ich vom Event begeistert! Ein grosses Lob an den Veranstalter und vor allem an die vielen freiwilligen Helfer!!!
Einziger Kritikpunkt ist der späte Zeitpunkt der Siegerehrung. Nach der 38km-Distanz hätte ich mehr als 3,5h warten müssen...
Beim dem günstigen Startgeld kann man auch über Kleinigkeiten hinwegsehen!
Nächstes Jahr bin ich sicher wieder dabei


----------

